# Hard to believe it's a middleweight



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 8, 2021)

I built a set of wheels for another build but I put them on my KSHD to see how they roll. I love my KS, I find it is becoming my go to ride. The wheels are fantastic and this bike  rides really nice the bigger frame is awesome.  I intend on putting these wheels on another middleweight and I need to clean up the heavy duty S7's for the KS.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 8, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I built a set of wheels for another build but I put them on my KSHD to see how they roll. I love my KS, I find it is becoming my go to ride. The wheels are fantastic and this bike  rides really nice the bigger frame is awesome.  I intend on putting these wheels on another middleweight and I need to clean up the heavy duty S7's for the KS.
> 
> View attachment 1492447
> 
> ...



Other than clearances man middle weights Really do look Good with 2.125" tires. They ride like a heavier cruiser but usually a few lbs lighter or at least it seems that way.  I know my Columbia vs like a Higgins ballooner feels like big difference 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 8, 2021)

Of course there's No Fender room if you're like me & prefer fenders vs none


----------



## Boris (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice, simple, and very classy.


----------



## westwildcats (Nov 8, 2021)

Nice looking wheelset.  What rims are you running on your ride, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2021)

westwildcats said:


> Nice looking wheelset.  What rims are you running on your ride, if you don't mind me asking?



They are a set I made up. The rear hub is early red band Bendix and front is Schwinn script. The hoops are drop rims from Dan at Bicyclebones  on Ebay. The spokes are new SS. I have used this set on a bunch of bikes. They have found a forever home on my 1960 Hornet.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 28, 2021)

This is the second of my KS bikes,a 1965 Heavy Duti  all the  parts were stamped '65. I love the look of the white walls against the painted fenders. I lucked out and the seat came to me recently on another bike, it was the missing piece. I can not wait to get a chance to ride this one and dial it in. The Heavy duty wheels are such overkill on these bikes but help to set them apart. The difference in the frame size is slight but it makes a big difference when you ride it.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 28, 2021)

I did basically the same thing but on a different level. I put some 26 x 1.75 tires w/ rear coaster brake on a lightweight Schwinn Traveler. It’s my go to bike for just getting from here to there and back. Same scenario - I cannot run fenders.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 5, 2021)

If you lift one of Schwinn's "Lightweights", then compare w/a middleweight, you'll understand!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 5, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> If you lift one of Schwinn's "Lightweights", then compare w/a middleweight, you'll understand!



Agreed. They jus' need meatier tires😏


----------



## tacochris (Dec 30, 2021)

My buddy found this crusty 59 middleweight frame/fork in the woods on a dirt bike trail and gave it to me.  I threw on these white S2's and some balloon fenders and if you didnt know any better you'd think it was a ballooner.  Plenty of room with fenders and tires too.
Verified middle weight frame too using the 3 finger method....


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

tacochris said:


> My buddy found this crusty 59 middleweight frame/fork in the woods on a dirt bike trail and gave it to me.  I threw on these white S2's and some balloon fenders and if you didnt know any better you'd think it was a ballooner.  Plenty of room with fenders and tires too.
> Verified middle weight frame too using the 3 finger method....
> 
> View attachment 1537066



Looks Good like a fat tire rat rod 

Have you took it for a cruise yet?


----------



## tacochris (Dec 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Looks Good like a fat tire rat rod
> 
> Have you took it for a cruise yet?



Nah. never rode it more than in the garage.  
Mainly slapped it together cause I had the spare parts and I wanted to see what it could be and then I sold it to a guy a year ago who paypal'd me and then he never picked it up or even contacted me again more than once a few months later.  
Soooo its still sitting there...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2021)

tacochris said:


> My buddy found this crusty 59 middleweight frame/fork in the woods on a dirt bike trail and gave it to me.  I threw on these white S2's and some balloon fenders and if you didnt know any better you'd think it was a ballooner.  Plenty of room with fenders and tires too.
> Verified middle weight frame too using the 3 finger method....
> 
> View attachment 1537066



Yea that is an early one  with the wider  dimpled fenders, it's nice to have straight S-2s. I have become a  fan of painted fenders, I like it,I like it a lot.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Nah. never rode it more than in the garage.
> Mainly slapped it together cause I had the spare parts and I wanted to see what it could be and then I sold it to a guy a year ago who paypal'd me and then he never picked it up or even contacted me again more than once a few months later.
> Soooo its still sitting there...



You Lucky Joker! I'd ride it


----------



## tacochris (Dec 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> You Lucky Joker! I'd ride it



I dont feel lucky...Lol


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I dont feel lucky...Lol



Well let me tell ya; I feel that way most days but you got a free vintage bike (not even a girls frame nor some crummy 3-10 speed) & you had spare parts to make a decent lookin' rat rider. You sold it & still own it .... Idk if my horseshoe would buff up like that. Is it valuable ... Nahhh but you have a project / rider or even a pass it on for a few bucks a 2nd time


----------



## tacochris (Dec 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Well let me tell ya; I feel that way most days but you got a free vintage bike (not even a girls frame nor some crummy 3-10 speed) & you had spare parts to make a decent lookin' rat rider. You sold it & still own it .... Idk if my horseshoe would buff up like that. Is it valuable ... Nahhh but you have a project / rider or even a pass it on for a few bucks a 2nd time



I feel far too guilty to do anything else with it unless I somehow find him and give him his money back but considering its been so long Im not sure I can and I dont really want to considering Ive stored it for so long.  Im probably fine but my guilt gets the best of me even though it wasnt my fault.

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 sorry to derail your thread.  Lol


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I feel far too guilty to do anything else with it unless I somehow find him and give him his money back but considering its been so long Im not sure I can and I dont really want to considering Ive stored it for so long.  Im probably fine but my guilt gets the best of me even though it wasnt my fault.
> 
> @coasterbrakejunkie1969 sorry to derail your thread.  Lol



I understand that. If you had it 30 days since agreed payment & pick up arrangement; I'd be guilt free .... jus' sayin' & @coasterbrakejunkie1969 knows I am a train wreck aka thread derailer. Hahaha


----------



## tacochris (Dec 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I understand that. If you had it 30 days since agreed payment & pick up arrangement; I'd be guilt free .... jus' sayin' & @coasterbrakejunkie1969 knows I am a train wreck aka thread derailer. Hahaha



Its been in my garage for over 275 days.  Lol


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hell he may have 1 or 2 middle weight frames I was intendin' on buying to build ballooners out of. Jus' haven't had the funds to take on more projects I'd probably get a little attached to. tacochris I'd say it's fair game. Throw it on the for sale forum / put it out there; who knows might be someone's start to vintage or their project in the making


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Its been in my garage for over 275 days.  Lol





Superman1984 said:


> I understand that. If you had it 30 days since agreed payment & pick up arrangement; I'd be guilt free .... jus' sayin' & @coasterbrakejunkie1969 knows I am a train wreck aka thread derailer. Hahaha




15% up charge every 30 days and storage fees that is getting to be an expensive  middle weight hahaha. He is in no hurry because he knows the seller is honest


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> 15% up charge every 30 days and storage fees that is getting to be an expensive  middle weight hahaha. He is in no hurry because he knows the seller is honest



Of course. I've had some people give me a down payment on stuff but then Never see'em again until I've sold it or done somethin' with it. Hate to say it but I wouldn't feel bad, it's a bike takin' up space, & I mean a Good Heart can be a helluva thing; for better & worse


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 30, 2021)

I run 26x2x1 3/4 lightweight S7 oversize tires on an American. Enough more meat to make a difference and you can still run fenders with no problems.


Superman1984 said:


> Of course there's No Fender room if you're like me & prefer fenders vs none


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> I run 26x2x1 3/4 lightweight S7 oversize tires on an American. Enough more meat to make a difference and you can still run fenders with no problems.
> 
> View attachment 1537209



See that doesn't look bad but keep in mind to me at least (not a Schwinn guy as much as some) if it's not a 2.125"+  then I don't consider it a ballooner. Hell I avoided a lot of older low buck Schwinns a lot of the time jus'cause of those specific / weird tire sizes Schwinn was Notorious for before TheCabe & I came to be together. Now I'm into damn near anything bike related if it's interesting or I can learn.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> I run 26x2x1 3/4 lightweight S7 oversize tires on an American. Enough more meat to make a difference and you can still run fenders with no problems.
> 
> View attachment 1537209



Love the new size tires I have them on all of my middleweight Schwinns except one of my girls bikes that still has good kicks, Eventually it will get the WW as well. I love the WW with the black and chrome "I believe" it  looks soooooo classy.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 30, 2021)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 I bet you laugh your ass off Every time you see me gettin' more into Schwinn territory & cantilevers. I might have to start blaming you & charging you Schwinn lovers so I can afford to buy parts & more of'em  Hahaha


----------

